# Can anything else live in a millipede terrarium?



## SnmSM

Hello,

I have a large glass tank where a single African Black millipede lives a lonely and lazy life.  I am interested in adding more Invertebrates to the tank to make a larger community, but it is too difficult to get any more millipedes of this species apparently.

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to house a different breed of millipede or a different type of non predatory bug together alongside this one? If so, can anyone suggest types and give me some ideas to muse over?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Fyreflye

Most species of millipede have very similar housing and dietary requirements, so they can live together communally with few problems.  I'm sure there are exceptions, but I don't know of any specifics.  As long as there is plenty of food to go around and space to stretch out in, you should be okay adding some other species to your tank.  

I think I remember reading a thread once where someone had a centipede living with a millipede, but I wouldn't recommend mixing in anything predatory.  Isopods (pill bugs, or rollie pollies) and giant hissing roaches have been housed with millipedes easily.  Several types of beetles are omnivorous and might work well, but the best-looking ones (like rhino beetles) can be hard to find, and may only live for a few months to a year.   

As for species of millipedes to get, there are several ones that are readily available, and others that are not so easy to acquire.  Some of the ones you might consider are _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ (bumblebee pede), _Narceus americanus_ (American Giant, or North American pede), _Chicobolus spinigerus_ (Florida Ivory pede).


----------



## Mathayus

If you were going to put anything besides millipedes in with your millipede, I would be concerned for it's health. Millipedes secrete cyanide and benzoquinones, which would probably kill other things if it built up in the enclosure. But I'm not an expert


----------



## hermitman64

I kept certain isopods in with my AGBs and Desert millis years ago with no readily apparent issues.


----------



## J Morningstar

isopods definately, just for the tanks ecosystem alone.


----------



## Amoeba

Dunno if this helpful but seeing it in person was cool http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=211751


----------

